# An Application Request For The Iphone



## TheManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello coders and such out there, If you would like an idea that could give you some money i request this app be made 

Call it the 

PuzzleWiki app 

what i would like included is, well. EVERYTHING! yes thats right all the oll algs pll and every algorithm in that sucker. And if possible show the cube animations that the puzzle wiki offers! 


I would pay big bucks for this app to be made. I dont use badmephistos algs i use a variety and this would help me so much on the go. Thanks!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 12, 2011)

I kinda doubt anyone is gonna do this....I was thinking about making a app with full EG, OH OLL, OH PLL, OLL, and PLL. But figured it would be pretty pointless.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't the iphone have a web browser? :confused:


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Doesn't the iphone have a web browser? :confused:


 
Yes it has safari, but i find that zooming in and out is a pain. With the puzzlewiki app the idea would be to implement all algorithms in a viewable organized state. Just a touch of the screen and you will be firing away.

It could be something like badmephisto algorithms app but with all the wiki apps.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 12, 2011)

Whoa, two finger zoom is a pain? You can't just copy and paste them yourself into a file?

Here you are complaining that about what Donovan does, and how tight you are with your money, but you want to throw it away to some iphone developer.

At any point, back on topic: Talk to Dan Cohen, at least. He made iiTimer, and I'm sure with enough (that's the keyword here) money you could convince him to do this sort of work.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Whoa, two finger zoom is a pain? You can't just copy and paste them yourself into a file?
> 
> Here you are complaining that about what Donovan does, and how tight you are with your money, but you want to throw it away to some iphone developer.
> 
> At any point, back on topic: Talk to Dan Cohen, at least. He made iiTimer, and I'm sure with enough (that's the keyword here) money you could convince him to do this sort of work.


 
Lol, Not really its just annoying I guess, And I apologized to Donovan in my recent post. I think profit could be made from creating an app such as this. Also, thanks for telling me to talk to Dan for pre developmental plans. I would love to see an application such as this come out for the iPhone/Android. It would be like the main application for your phone (If you are that into cubing ) and i see a potential profit gain.

anyway if Dan is looking here he would have to message me about price plans and such, Thanks


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 12, 2011)

I definatly think an iPhone app with algs is a great idea.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 12, 2011)

Community app?


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it would be great if there was such an app, BUT:
I think it's indeed pointless; There aren't that many people who have problems with the zooming or smth like that and you could also just get some algs when your at your computer and write them down or something. Besides, I don't even think you'll use it that much to actually learn algs..


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2011)

I do think that an appDB using the wiki could be nice, but I don't see the demand for it. Especially not enough demand to warrant the work needed to put it together. It seems to me that most people would just browse the wiki instead.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 12, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> It seems to me that most people would just browse the wiki instead.


 
Or if they don't like browsing to the site, bookmark it or create an app shortcut. I don't see a problem w/using the browser, but Dan, I do imagine that you'd probably get over 100 downloads with said app if you made it


----------



## Bryan (Apr 25, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> I would pay big bucks for this app to be made.


 
If that's true, then you should name your price and you might get more interest.


----------

